# [How to] Installation de rtgui, web-interface pour rtorrent

## Temet

Hello,

Vu que j'ai bien fouillé pendant une à deux bonnes heures pour trouver des infos pour faire marcher c'te foutue interface, je vous fais partager mes trouvailles.

1/ Présentation

Je ne vais pas réinventer la roue, le site web du programme est là pour ça : http://code.google.com/p/rtgui

L'intérêt : du boulot, ça m'évite de transférer le fichier .torrent de mon pc de boulot à mon pc chez moi via winscp et de me logguer en ssh pour lancer rtorrent. Bref, c'est pas indispensable, juste plus simple.

Sachez que apache et php sont requis pour faire marcher l'interface.

2/ Recompiler php et rtorrent avec les bons flags (si nécessaire)

- claquer le flag "xmlrpc" dans le "/etc/make.conf"

- éventuellement, pour ceux qui veulent, activer le flag "daemon" sur rtorrent (nécessite screen)

Recompiler php et rtorrent.

3/ Ajuster la conf de rtorrent

- dans "/etc/conf.d/rtorrentd", mettre le user qui doit être proprio du démon "rtorrent". Perso, j'ai mis mon user à moi que j'ai :

```
USER="temet"
```

- dans "~/.rtorrent.rc" (si vous avez mis votre user à vous, sinon... bah démerdez vous!  :Mr. Green:  ) :

```
scgi_port = localhost:5000

schedule = watch_directory,5,5,load_start=/home/temet/.rtorrent/torrents/*.torrent
```

Adapter évidement le dossier où vont se trouver les fichier .torrent. Attention, c'est un peu tordu car il faut que l'user "apache" ait les droits d'écriture dans ce dossier! Donc perso, j'ai créé ce dossier dédié qui ne servira uniquement qu'à y mettre des .torrent, il ne faut pas mettre votre home par exemple!

Conclusion : 

```
chmod 777 /home/temet/.rtorrent/torrents
```

Explication : quand vous allez ouvrir un torrent via l'interface web, votre fichier sur le pc client (au boulot) va être uploadé via apache dans le dossier "/tmp" de la machine serveur (où se trouve rtorrent). Ensuite, rtgui le déplace dans le dossier "/home/temet/.rtorrent/torrents" (chez moi) ... et il doit donc pouvoir écrire dedans. C'est nul, c'est con... mais j'ai rien trouvé d'autre!

4/ Installer "www-apache/mod_scgi"

Dékeyworder et installer "www-apache/mod_scgi"

5/ Activer "www-apache/mod_scgi"

Dans "/etc/conf.d/apache2", rajouter "-D SCGI" à "APACHE2_OPTS".

Dans "/etc/apache2/httpd.conf", mettre :

```
SCGIMount /RPC2 127.0.0.1:5000
```

Redémarrer apache.

6/ Installer rtgui

Il suffit de décompresser l'archive qui se trouve sur le site de rtgui dans votre répertoire web.

7/ Configurer rtgui

Dans le dossier où vous avez décompressé rtgui:

```
cp config.php.example config.php
```

Éditer ensuite "config.php" et y changer au moins ça (pour le reste, faites ce que vous voulez) :

```
# correspond au dossier configuré dans le point 3/

$watchdir="/home/temet/.rtorrent/torrents/";

$downloaddir="/home/temet/";

# euh, remplacer "IP_PUBLIQUE_MACHINE" & "PATH" par les bonnes valeurs chez vous hein.

$rtguiurl="http://IP_PUBLIQUE_MACHINE/PATH/rtgui/";
```

Et voilà, vous n'avez plus qu'à vous connecter sur l'interface de rtgui... enfin, vous aurez bien sûr lancé "/etc/init.d/rtorrend start" avant, ou juste "rtorrent" si vous ne voulez pas du mode deamon.

----------

